# NYC Giants- Chrysler building vs. Empire State



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I know what the outcome of this thread will be, but I also would like to hear people's opinions. So which of these NYC skyscrapers do you prefer.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I voted for the Chrysler building


----------



## RRC (Dec 20, 2003)

Chrysler building


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

ESB.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

ESB


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Chrysler is much more beautiful!!
:drool:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Chrysler.


----------



## Erziego (Feb 14, 2005)

Empire State Building


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

Chrysler Building


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

ESB!!


----------



## The PhantoM (Apr 7, 2005)

chrysler. esb may be NYC's landmark, but the chrysler bldg looks much better. It's a real artdeco piece..


----------



## danJonze87 (Jun 7, 2004)

ESB is the father and guardian of New York
Chrysler is his attractive wife

Chrysler's roof and spire are more beautiful, but as a symbol i'd go with ESB


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Chrysler!


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Just voted, after some hesitation, for the Chrysler, but, as a matter of ettiquette, how about some introductory photos in this thread for, amongst others, some of my intelligent and aesthetically aware friends from other parts of the world where these buildings are probably only known in post-stamp images? (Yes, I know you can find them elsewhere on skyscrapercity.com).


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I would choose the ESB b/c it held it's title for the WTB longer than any other skyscraper.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Chrysler Building. It's so classy, and it's my favorite building anywhere. ESB's nice, but it's not that unique IMO.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Chrysler


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

chrylser is that most incredible building ever ...esb isn't even in my top 20


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

This thread's been done alot and I'll say the same thing I always do...

While the Chrysler building is arguably the most attractive, elegant, beautiful building in the city and possibly the world, I still have to go with the Empire State Building. The Empire State Building not only toppled the Chrysler building in height among it's completion, it toppled it as the king of the city, the number one symbol.

The Empire State Building is a representation of NYC itself. It was completed quickly in record time, it has gone through the ups and downs with the city, even being called the "Empty State Building" at one point, it has so much history and value, which no skyscraper can compare to, including the Chrysler building. 

The ESB sitting right smack in the middle of the city, at it's heart, beating and pumping life everyday, you can't even imagine NYC without it. I can't even begin to think about the skyline without the king, the ESB rising as the centerpiece. I mean it's natural, when you think NYC one of the things that first comes to mind is Empire State Building for everyone.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

^^I certainly agree with you, though I think the same can be said for the Chrysler building. Both are the two most famous buildings in NYC, and both are icons for New York City. I personally think that the beauty of the Chrysler building outweighs the height of the Empire State building, but I guess its all just perspective.


----------

